# Greetings!



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello!
I'm Rambo, I've owned mice for a few years and have been exhibiting for a few years also.

I joined this forum to further my knowledge on mice keeping and breeding, and to hopefully find answers to a few questions.

I look forward to talking to you about these lovely furry critters, and hope to learn something new


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Chimichurri? (If you are who I think you are, that will make sense)

Welcome!


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Who do you think I am?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I've seen your display picture thingy on Mushroom Rodentry's facebook page is all - otherwise i have no idea.  
Cathie will know!


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

Yep, that's me!  Nice to meet you!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Rambo-Bright said:


> Yep, that's me!  Nice to meet you!


Eeee! Hi! 
Just another liker of your page, and your mice


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you Frizzle and Whiskers 

Thanks for the lovely compliment Cordane!


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm in Australia


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Rambo-Bright said:


> Thanks for the lovely compliment Cordane!


Now how on earth do you get your mice (and rats) to stay on those branches?


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

I just let them walk around, I take about 300 photos to get a few lovely ones. I don't own a good camera, just a small digital thing. I just follow them and take the photos.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I'll get there one day.. Lots of taming to do with my rats before I even contemplate taking them outside! Haha.
You're photos are lovely though!


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks Mousefan 

My rats are pretty dopey, and snuggly. When I put them in the tree they sort of just stand there, waddle around a little, and barely explore. The mice on the other hand are interested in their new environment and wander around.


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

are there any mouse clubs down there?


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

There are indeed rodent clubs. There are no just mouse clubs, they are rat and mouse clubs. There is the Australian Rodent Fanciers Society of New South Wales, Australian Rodent Fanciers Society of Queensland, Australian Rat Fanciers Society of Victoria, New South Wales Fancy Rat and Mouse Club and the Australian Rodent Club.
The Ausralian Rodent Clubs are not associated with one another, they have the same name but that basically it.

I'm a member of AusRFS NSW and ARC.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  
Those of you down there, taking photo's of your mice in trees, just awe me. I'd be worrying about kestrels/hawks, mites, and the sudden desire of a mouse to explore higher than I can reach/climb quickly. I'd probably be so nervous, all the pics would be blurry. :lol: The photos you get look so amazing though!

A small digital, huh? That's what I have... You do, unknowingly, keep tempting me to try something similar.


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks Glow 

Al my critters are treated monthly with ivermectin as I do visit others with animals and I go to shows and such often, so they're treated as a precaution. My critters have never picked up parasites during a photo shoot 

I keep an eye on my guys, if they begin to climb I scoop them up and set them down a bit lower, and I always check where I place them.

I can post some pictures if you'd like of my mice having a grand time in trees and other photos? My mice are nothing like the amazing specimens I see from overseas. Australia is about 20 years behind other countries, but there are many breeders here breeding to improve upon the species. Most mice here are much like the fancy non-show type mice overseas.

I love drooling at overseas mouse photos, it makes me wish we were allowed to import rodents into the country (also because I'd love to own a hamster, or even a Gambian!).


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I have seen the mice on your FB page. Just went to look, because I thought I had you confused with the person of the windblown longhairs, in the trees.  (I did... I think.) Have read through the Australian Rat & Mouse Forum before, and viewed all the photos posted there. (Erm, only in the mouse section. If they are in the rat areas, I didn't see them.) Some of those photos there look like great covers for a greeting card.

Hehe, was just thinking that I could try outdoor stuff, right around the time of preventative ivermectin treatments. Thanks for the confirmation that you mice haven't acquired anything that ivermectin can't kill. I'd probably stick to lower plants though. 

Really interested in watching the AU/NZ progress as the years go by, due to the unique situation (shared with NZ) about importing. Because mice grow genetically larger over time, in the cold, without predation, I also find breeders working to improve what they have, in places that get truly hot, personally interesting. (I'm a breeder in the southern US. Abetted with a 24/7 AC system, but looking into an insulated, cooled shed situation.)

Hoping that when I'm 60, I can look at the new posted photos there/somewhere, from breeders, and be highly impressed over the progress. One thought/suggestion, don't compare yourselves so much with other countries.  I worry that it ends up discouraging many of your breeders, and hinders progress from being as fulfilling as it should be. Hopefully, it just reads that way, and really you are all down there, ecstatically patting each other on the back, with each noticeable change.


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

The windblown long hairs... Ohh that's Iced Rodentry! I have some of her mice, they are beautiful. I'm Mushroom Rodentry 

Breeders are starting to work for better type within their animals, I've had a few with ears that are set and 10 and 2 o'clock that are crease free, some with nice sized eyes, others with nicely shaped heads. I'm working with some to try and get an overall nice type.

It can get hot where I am in Summer, but I have A/C so I'm good here. I'd love to have a special extension just for my critters! Though I'm renting, once I own my own home I'll certainly look at doing so. In Winter (which it is now), it can get around 0 degrees Celcius. I'm in three pairs of PJ's, ugg boots, dressing gown, etc and am still a bit cold! Brrr!

I do drool over beautiful mouse photos from overseas, I've seen mice with impressive ears, such long tails too! I don't see it daunting or discouraging, if anything I am excited! I don't see it hindering process. I talk to a few others and we sit and drool together over international mice, and we all look starry eyed hoping one day to have mice with types as nice. If anything we're not discouraged, we're eager!

We pat each other on the back all the time for progress


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

ThatCertainGlow said:


> I have seen the mice on your FB page. Just went to look, because I thought I had you confused with the person of the windblown longhairs, in the trees.  (I did... I think.)


The ones that look like they should be in hair care commercials? (here)? Owner is ICED Rodentry.

Edit : eh, beat me to it! Lol
You guys have improved mice so much already and I cannot wait to see how much further the improvement will go. I'm slowly trying to work on the same thing, it definitely isn't easy.


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

It will indeed take time, these things require patience and perseverance. I cannot wait for what the future holds. I adore my furry fuzzbums <3

Lol! Hair care commercials, I love it!  'For that perfect shine, I use Pantene Pro V hair conditioner'. Ahahahaha!


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Another like for your facebook page  Love your little rodents.

Your post about the weather made me smile. It's summer here now, so quite warm, but I've lived in Peace River for a year, and 0 degrees celcius was t-shirt weather over there in the spring. lol. Funny how the body adapts.


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice to meet you Thammy!

Wow, it seems a few people stalk my page! I never knew people from all over the world visited my page, that's snazzy and very awesome! 

I like winter time, but I'm so rugged up movement isn't all that easy! I feel nice and snug though


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Haha! Yes, a hair care commercial! :lol: Couldn't stop grinning when I first saw those. Loved Mojo Mouse? Mice? ears and eyes on her mice. So much so, I went looking for an AU forum, some time back.

Whew, glad that is the take on it. I kept reading, "my such and such, look better on x, y, z, from when I started, but nowhere near as good as the ones from overseas, sad face..." LOL I was thinking, anyone can see the improvement! That's great, keep it up! Quit worrying..lol Pleased to hear it's not a problem, and your breeders are supporting each other.  Yeah, it takes a long time, but having people work on them, then the next generation of people work on them, and so on... Just look at the dog breeds vs a wolf. Selection is a huge changer. Mice generations are sooo much faster than dogs, too.

I'm not a 'liker' yet of pages much on FaceBook (still not sure what it does :? ), but trying to get used to the thing (FB). Hadn't seen your page before, just googled it when Cordane mentioned there was one. First hit, on page one. Not a fan of the spammy invasive nature of FB, nor the tiny stream of babble that flashes by if you don't stay on top of reading it. Then your friends, who use it, complain you never 'like' their stuff because you didn't see it go by, ugh, but most of the breeders appear to be using FB these days. (I now sound like a lemming... and a luddite.)

I adore cold. In Kentucky, I was pretty bad about going out to cover plants, feed chickens whatever, wearing shorts, in the snow, from the first winter there. I grew up in Florida. LOL (Hot, muggy weather, Florida, pretty much year round.) I'm back to living in the south again, but not as humid here, thankfully. Hope I don't have to set a mouse shed thermostat as cold as I fear, through the spring/summer/fall heat, though.


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

I will definitely keep it up  I am seeing improvements, it's just bringing them together over time, taking baby steps to achieve a larger goal. I look forward to what the future holds for the mouse (and rat!) fancy here.

Yeah I don't much like the spammyness of FB, but I do have blockers on and so forth that do help. Woah, can't believe people bug you if you don't like their stuff? I've never had a 'you didn't like my post, whingy whiney'. Someone either likes it or they don't, big deal. The whole scrolly posts you can't keep up with reminds me of an online group chat type thing, which is rather annoying. I log on and it's suddenly catch up time for posts, it is rather frustrating. I use FB as an on the side type thing to my website, which is massively outdated :/ So many people use FB that I find it's good to post bits and pieces there as well and it allows for others to contact me there easily also. I'm easiest to contact via FB, as my mobile makes this annoying sound to let me know I have a message so it gets my attention pretty quickly.

I moved earlier this year, not too far, but I moved from the coast to another coastal region, but I'm about 20 minutes from the nearest beach inland surrounded by valley ranges. Being in the bottom of the valley is lovely, but the winters, yikes. It never snows here (snows in very few mountain tops in Australia) but it sure does get cold! Though, I much prefer the cold to the humid still heats we get here. 40 + degrees Celsius is horrid, especially when humid and muggy :/ Luckily we get some cool sea breezes if the wind is travelling the right direction and that helps out a lot.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Oh I miss living near the sea. I use to live in Bluff (bottom of the South Island,NZ) and every where you went, a gorgeous sea view but yes, it would get so cold in winter!

Edit : After seeing the pictures of your variegated mice.. Hiiiiiiiiiii Ely. (I think). Stephanie from the Australian Rodent Facebook page thingy


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

*waves* Hi Stephanie!

Thanks Andy! Nice to meet you


----------

